# Cultured pool filter sand a good substrate?



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

That makes a great substrate if I where you Id add some root tabs to the pfs 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

ye add root tabs or a substrate fertiliser i use sand in my 37 gall and its fine


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ditto again: PFS is OK, but has no cationic exchange capacity. To use it for plants you will need to add fertilizers. 

I am not sure it needs such a slow acclimation. If you are using the same tank, then I would just swap out the rocks and add driftwood, plant it and refill with Discus-appropriate water. 

If you are moving the substrate to a different tank, here is what I would do:
1) Skim the top 1/2" or less of sand. Set this aside. Keep it damp. 
2) Put slow release fertilizer on the actual floor of the tank.
2) Move the remaining substrate to the new tank. Add more if needed, or don't use it all if you have too much. Be careful not to allow the fertilizer to drift up through the sand. 
3) Spread the reserved sand over the top of the other sand. While planting make some effort not to stir this too much, not to dig it in too deep. You could plant before adding this, then add it like a cap. 

Reason: The top 1/2" or less of the substrate has the maximum population of beneficial organisms because that is where the most oxygen is. By keeping that separate, then placing it on the top of the substrate in the new set up these organisms will continue to thrive. 

If you are still worried about the nitrifying bacteria then add a small bottle of any product with _Nitrospira_ species of bacteria. Any other bacterial supplement is a waste of money.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Also keep in mind raised discus nowadays are much more tolerant of ph and water hardness. what's the normal ph in your tank if its higher then 6 but lower then say 7.8 just leave it consistent ph is more important. that and good water temperature and quality. there are tons of threads popping up on plantedb discus tanks. hit the fish section and read the discus sticky

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mbunakid (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the quick replies I think I will end up setting the planted aquarium up first while a the discus grow out and then combining them when I think I have the water parameters controlled in the planted tank. How deep should the sand bed be? I believe it is around 2" now I'd ideally like to get a variety of plants mainly a couple amazon swords some E. tenellus and some E. quadricostatus


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would not go deeper than 2". As you are taking apart this set up (even if only minimally) take a really good sniff where the sand is deepest, and where it has been covered by large rocks. If there is any foul smell then even 2" or reducing the circulation with large decor is not good. 

However, plants can add oxygen to the substrate via their roots, so if the sand is OK, then I would not worry about it. It will only get better.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

As the others have said, PFS is an excellent substrate for a planted discus tank, using root tab ferts - grows plants very well.
In case you want to get an idea of what it will look like, you may want to check out my low-tech planted discus tank, in which I use a quartz-based white silica PFS:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i use kiln dried sand in my 37 gallon planted which is similar to pfs i add root ferts and malaysian trumpet snails to help aerate the substrate


----------



## mbunakid (Mar 1, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> As the others have said, PFS is an excellent substrate for a planted discus tank, using root tab ferts - grows plants very well.
> In case you want to get an idea of what it will look like, you may want to check out my low-tech planted discus tank, in which I use a quartz-based white silica PFS:
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


Thanks for the pictures they look amazing. Your discus are stunning, very good shape. Do you recall what type of plants those are in your aquarium? and if you could suggest any high temp discus suitable plants that would be awesome.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

I have different kinds of crypts attached to driftwood in my discus tank. The temp is about 85-86 right now and they're all ok. 


-Val


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

mbunakid said:


> Thanks for the pictures they look amazing. Your discus are stunning, very good shape. Do you recall what type of plants those are in your aquarium? and if you could suggest any high temp discus suitable plants that would be awesome.


Thanks.
If I recall correctly, the plants are:
- Ludwigia
- 2 types of Swords (Echinodorus)
- Anubias
- 2 types of Lotuses (Nymphaea)
- Hygrophila
- Crypts

Other plants that do well, up to 84 F, (I keep my discus tank 82-3 F as a slight compromise to the plants) are:
- Some Vals & Sags
- Rotala
- Bacopa
- Java Ferns
- Aponogetons
There are a number of other plants too, that may do well - in many cases, it's just a matter of acclimating them to the higher discus temps for a while until they settle in & grow.
Hope this helps.


----------

